# Texel/Rex Litter and more of my Merles - Pictures!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Born on Friday, Jan. 6th...these guys are only 3 days old! The babies are to a black self rex doe to a dove texel buck. They have a long way to go with type, but I am excited to see coat! Mom has waves but dad is a curly fluff ball of joy!









And more updated photos of my merles! These are all does and the plan is to cross in a show buck and work on making more typey merles. Yep..I have years to go, but man I love these little splotchy things!! (plus a couple of stray pets thrown in!) 









































Blotchy Splotchy Fun!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

amazing <3


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I <3 your merles


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow your merles are adorable. They have way better type than I see floating around here, specifically those bottom two. <3


----------

